# Miu Miu Python Cut Out Boots: Love It or Hate It?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 16, 2008)

Daring for sure, these Miu Miu Python Cut Out Boots ($4,300) look as treacherous as a snake: the high heel, the fish-scaled cut-out detailing. The jury's out on whether they'd be flattering. Are they too eccentric for you?

Source


----------



## daer0n (Apr 16, 2008)

Ew! wear them only if you wanna be called "walking tackyness" *faints*


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 16, 2008)

I kind of like them as an artwork... but I don't really like them as a shoe, and I'd never wear them. LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually, they might look really cool with black or grey tights!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 17, 2008)

_no_


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 17, 2008)

There's just way too many things wrong with this boot.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 17, 2008)

They're kinda cool, but I would never think of wearing them.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ohhh no, they're just wrong. No way would I wear them.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

I kinda like them!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 17, 2008)

hate it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

that price is ridiculous for something so ugly


----------



## monniej (Apr 17, 2008)

it like them, but not something i'd buy.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are horrible. I would be scared to wear them....


----------



## LilDee (Apr 17, 2008)

I actually kind of like them.. for someone else to walk in and me to see





personally I wouldn't wear them though..


----------



## bCreative (Apr 17, 2008)

no


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, they might look really cool with black or grey tights! I agree !


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2008)

they are unique!

you know the common problem with all of these is what would it go with and can you pull it off. I could see a Posh wearing this.


----------



## Aquilah (May 6, 2008)

All I can think of is a mermaid gets legs, and this is the closest she'll come to having her tail back!


----------



## dancer01 (May 6, 2008)

I don't like them at all.


----------



## Bec688 (May 6, 2008)

Revolting!


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2008)

hate it


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

They are kind of cute......


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

I think I like em....I'd like to see them on somebody.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

i'd say i'd wear them if i had the right outfit.


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

I think I would have to see someone actually wearing these. At first glance though...kinda yuk...


----------



## mariascreek (May 14, 2008)

ewwwwww uber gross


----------



## McRubel (May 14, 2008)

$4,300 for those things????


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

Weird but you can still pull it off!!! I guess???


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

it's okay but looks kinda slutty.... would wear them for some girls night out... LOL


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

When I look at them they make my skin crawl. But whats funny is that if I saw them on someone who knows how to and can work a pair of boots like that, I may feel differently....NAWWW still wouldn't like them.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would like to see someone wearing them...but never would I ever wear those.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm all for weird shoes, but I seriously doubt I could pull these off...I'm sure they'd look pretty neat on someone else out there though.


----------

